
"Owning the launch too" and "The 2-week plan" - drm237
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1041-owning-the-launch-too-and-the-2-week-plan
======
staunch
Being willing to drop projects is probably the hardest thing for most
organizations to do. Allowing projects to be killed without any shame or
stigma is so healthy in the long run.

------
swombat
Heh... 37signals rediscovers the basics of project management :-)

Clear, individual ownership of pieces of work is a cornerstone of effective
project management.

~~~
pchristensen
Dan, each comment includes the author (swombat in your case). You don't need
to keep signing them.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"Please don't sign comments, especially with your url. They're already signed
with your username. If other users want to learn more about you, they can
click on it to see your profile."

~~~
swombat
I don't sign comments with my URL. That said, I'm afraid signing with my name
is a habit I've developed over the last 12 years of posting online, and it
would take a sizeable conscious effort to get rid of it. Since it doesn't
bother me in the least, I don't.

Why does it bother you so much?

~~~
dougp
Because if people only know you by what you sign at the end of the your posts
then it makes it very easy to impersonate you.

Daniel

~~~
ovi256
I propose that we all sign our comments Daniel from now on.

~~~
swombat
I second that. Daniel's a great name, a fine combination of 6 unique, high-
quality letters. I'd love to see it written more often.

Daniel

------
edw519
I think these 37signals blog posts are great!

I can't think of a single idea of theirs that I've adopted (some of them seem
downright silly), but that's not the point. Their "against the grain" thinking
adds a little perspective against all the corporate mind-numbing B.S. I'm so
accustomed to seeing. These are people trying things out and sharing with us,
not just some ivory tower "experts".

Very refreshing. Keep 'em coming.

~~~
julieb2
I completely agree - the new way of looking at issues pushes things to the
extreme sometimes, but always makes me reevaluate.

------
antidaily
2 week plan seems smart. Forces the issue.

